# New puppies born Jan 31



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

We welcomed the much anticipated arrival of 8 girls and one boy on January 31.. They are now about ready to open their eyes and all are fat little butterballs.... Doing great ..


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I had no idea you were having pups...........very sweet looking babies!!! Congrats.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a litter of cuties! I have puppy fever bad... I just love the smell of puppy breath  Congratulations on a healthy litter!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Notice how the ONE boy has to show of his stuff


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations!! Wow, this is sure a flip-flop from your last litter where you only had ONE girl and the rest boys, huh??? Funny, that!  Very sweet looking kids! Enjoy them!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Congratulations!! Wow, this is sure a flip-flop from your last litter where you only had ONE girl and the rest boys, huh??? Funny, that!  Very sweet looking kids! Enjoy them!


Yes it sure is we were pretty shocked ! This was the last thing that we expected but man are they ever characters...All those girls !!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well...congratulations!! They're all so cute but I love the belly shots the best!
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations! Pedigree?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I like that little boy!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Congratulations! Pedigree?



http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=370408 it is a repeat of this


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Me too locket  I love the boys !


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

There they are! Darling babies! 
I can't get over all those females! (poor boy!)
I've had a litter of all males and that was the toughest bunch of hombres! All but one wanted to be top dog. I always wondered if they need some girl in there to tell them to knock it off!
Love the girls and their sassy ways...
Congratulations!!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> http://www.poodlepedigree.com/pedigree.asp?ID=370408 it is a repeat of this


Is this the 3rd time this breeding has been done? Why repeat it? 

Your web site says that Sadie and Rojo are tested but I don't see complete/updated testing for them listed on OFA. Sadie for example, has not had a CERF since 2007. SA punches? Since Sadie's dam tested equivocal, I would think that routine SA punches would be very important. 

And looking at Poodle Pedigree, I gotta ask... did you breed Rojo to Sadie for the 1st time when he was 11 months old?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Ask away


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

desertreef said:


> There they are! Darling babies!
> I can't get over all those females! (poor boy!)
> I've had a litter of all males and that was the toughest bunch of hombres! All but one wanted to be top dog. I always wondered if they need some girl in there to tell them to knock it off!
> Love the girls and their sassy ways...
> Congratulations!!!


Thanks Karen they are cute aren't they . She has the nicest babies and I was really hoping for a couple more boys but I guess it will never be meant to be...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Is this the 3rd time this breeding has been done? Why repeat it?
> 
> Your web site says that Sadie and Rojo are tested but I don't see complete/updated testing for them listed on OFA. Sadie for example, has not had a CERF since 2007. SA punches? Since Sadie's dam tested equivocal, I would think that routine SA punches would be very important.
> 
> And looking at Poodle Pedigree, I gotta ask... did you breed Rojo to Sadie for the 1st time when he was 11 months old?


Actually Rojo did that breeding  
As I stated before many many many times before the first breeding was an accident..They do happen .. He is a quick study Thank god all is well with him.. We do not do SA,,sorry  her mother test was a false positive I am very good friends with her breeder.. Mom never was affected and neither was dad both of whom are still alive and doing quite well I might add I will not SA punch ANY my dogs for a test that is not quantifiable end of story . I was hoping for a boy this time.. It was not to be...All my testing is up to date Sorry OFA has not caught up with it.. Busy busy ...Thanks for the interest cbrand


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats to you...Love the new pictures of the furkids. 
Can't wait for updates, they grow so fast. And I gotta
say, I love the reds!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Alicia said:


> Congrats to you...Love the new pictures of the furkids.
> Can't wait for updates, they grow so fast. And I gotta
> say, I love the reds!!


Thanks Alicia they are darling stay tuned !


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> Actually Rojo did that breeding
> As I stated before many many many times before the first breeding was an accident..They do happen ..


Oh, sorry. I missed that previous discussion. Did he also breed Lucy by accident then?



> We do not do SA,,sorry  her mother test was a false positive I am very good friends with her breeder.. Mom never was affected and neither was dad both of whom are still alive and doing quite well I might add I will not SA punch ANY my dogs for a test that is not quantifiable end of story .


SA skin punches look at skin samples on a cellular level. With an SA test, there are 4 possible diagnosis: Normal, Equivocal, Subclinical, Affected. An Equivocal means that something about the skin sample is not normal. Equivocal does not mean that a dog has SA or will get SA, but it means that things need to be watched sort of like when the doc finds a pre-cancerous polyp during a colonoscopy. Most breeders who get back Equivocal results retest their dogs later to see if the skin samples come back normal. I think this dog is a good example of diligent monitoring:
http://www.offa.org/display.html?appnum=1136147#animal

Because SA is something that starts out at the cellular level, a breeder can't just determine that the test presented a "false positive". She would need to retest to prove that the skin was normal. Although the SA test is invasive and it only tests skin in a certain area on a certain day, it is still an important diagnostic tool. Plenty of people have SA punched otherwise healthy looking Poodles only to find that their dogs were Subclinical. I plan to continue SA punching my breeding dogs. If nothing else, it shows due diligence as a breeder. 



> All my testing is up to date Sorry OFA has not caught up with it..


 OFA hasn't caught up with a CERF test that expired in May 2008?


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats! Very cute puppies, just beautiful. They look like they will be a handful, I like the sassy girls too


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm confused. You said you wanted a male out of the litter but you didn't get one. I thought you had all girls and one male. Why didn't you get one? Is he not good enough?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

precious!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Very cute! Sometimes I wish they could stay cute little balls of fur!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I hear ya But it is a big sigh of relief when the eyes open and they start to navigate .. WE call it being over the hump..Byt the time three weeks arrive they are so darn cute !


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

congratulations on the puppy wuppy dawgs!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Cute.


----------

